# Pressure mod



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

I finally got hold hold of a gauge and adapters to build a portafilter pressure tester. My classic is a 2011 model and after spending time getting used to it, adding a pid, using a naked portafilter and VST baskets, I was getting better shots but they still felt too fast unless the basket was overfilled. After reading all the articles on adjusting the classic opv, especially on newer models I thought the time was right to give it a try, especially as I had some Red Brick beans waiting to be used. The job was quite easy to perform, starting pressure was 11 and now is 9. Results, a lovely dark brown flow lasting longer before blonding with lovely tiger stripes on the underside of the basket. I would certainly recommend this change.

Just need to re-adjust my grind and tamp to suit the new pressure.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a lovely setup now judging by the enhancements made.

It's amazing how much difference pressure makes.

Disclaimer: This mod is not required for most people and you can end up damaging your machine and ruining your coffee experience if you get it wrong


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder EspressoD if you'd let me borrow your pressure whats it sometime in the future.

I'd cover postage both ways.

After getting everything else sorted, pressure is the last tweak I can make.


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

Your welcome to borrow, either the whole system including the portafilter or if you want a smaller package the pressure gauge attached to the fittings that connect on to the standard gaggia portafilter (less the spout).


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If you didn't mind I'd love to check what my OPV is currently set to at some point and if course would cover return postage for the kit.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Me too if at all possible? We could start a list like before?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ooh. Please can I borrow it too?


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

When it's done the rounds, I wouldn't mind a borrow.


----------

